# Looking for Bloodhound stud



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 2 year old red female and I would like to breed her this Dec through Feb. (she isn't exactly 6 months) She's in the second week of her heat now. Bright red blood not the dark red yet.
I was wondering if anyone has a male bloodhound for stud and what is the fee. Want a male from working lines, possibly a liver or liver and tan.

If anyone knows anyone that would be great too.

Julie


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Pedigree?

Health clearances?

Working ability?

??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with Anne!
A bloodhound is one of those breeds that can have a ton of health problems. If you don't know what you have, you shouldn't be breeding. 
If you do have all the needed info then that should be posted or your not going to get any legit response.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would think you would find contacts and evaluations of your hound through any of the police bloodhound groups. 

I assume you have linked in with NPBA?- I am pretty sure civilians can attend their seminars which I understand are pretty good.

Ditto on the health AND temperament problems.


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

She is AKC registered and going for her OFA and pin-hip after this heat is over. Her bloodlines are from working stock out of Hartley Delaware. The breeder donates/ sales to police agencies on eastern shore. NJPD has a few of his dogs. I will post her three generation pedigree when I get it out of safety box. Thank you for all info.
Her temperment is good, can be a littlew bit protective with her property and her "family" .


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Wait, do you mean you want to breed her like...right now? Or next winter?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

"Looking for Bloodhound stud."

I know I sound negative but what the .... 

This isn't the way to go about breeding. A lot of good stud dog owners might not want to let their dog stand stud. Are you a member of a Bloodhound Association? Why don't you ask them for advice. I know a breeder nearby, Marlene Zähner, who is instructor by the Viriginia Bloodhound Association and breeds here in Switzerland. She's also judge with the American Bloodhound Club. She has also integrated Bloodhounds into the Police Search dogs.

Wouldn't it be more interesting to explore the potential of your dog first and then maybe breed from her?

Probably my words will fall on stony ground, but at least I've tried.

I have had some very good dogs, still have two, but just breed from them because they have good working qualities?


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

I would like to breed her winter of '09.


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

Gilian, I am a member of AKC and I looked at the application for the Bloodhound Association but got a little discouraged because it says I need two members to recommend me and I don't know anyone who is a member. i would love to join though. I have contacted other Breeders on the bloodhound list of breeders, but no one studs their dog. I did find a guy in Illinois named Jask Schuler but I would have to do frozen and I have not heard good things about the turn out involving frozen or cold sperm.


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

Also I know what my dog can do and that is why I want to breed her. She is great at tracking/trailing and I think her puppies would be even better. She comes from working stock and I would like a male that has the same background. There are only two breeders in Delaware. i would like to get more bloods in this area. they aren't very common around here.


----------

